# Bachmann's Speech Shows Tea Party Is A Plague On Amrica!



## JimofPennsylvan (Jan 26, 2011)

Michele Bachmann's speech last night which was billed as the Tea Party's response to President Obama's "State of the Union" address shows why this movement is a cancer on America and the sooner this movement dies out the better it will be for America!  Ms. Bachman demonstrated that she and the Tea Party movement are about distortion and don't really care about ordinary working Americans and other important groups in America. Ordinary Americans that have or are inclined to support this movement need to do some soul searching and hopefully they will recognize that the good principles this movement is supposed to be about like balanced budgets, small government and restraint in government regulation are values that ordinary Americans have always held dear and worked for through mainstream political movements in America like Republican, Democrat or Independant political movements which is the course they should use.  The country really needs ordinary Americans to recognize this movement is an obstruction to America's politicians coming to agreements on important matters which are needed if the country is going to get out of the deep hole it is in!   



       One of the first things Ms. Bachmann did in her speech was to hammer President Obama over the $862 billion Stimulus bill and deficit spending in 2009 which is absurd because if Mitt Romney, John McCain or any other right wing presidential candidate was elected in 2008 America would still have seen a budget deficit approaching three-quaters of a trillion dollars in 2009 and not even a right wing president would have been able to avoid passing a three to four hundred billion dollar stimulus bill, it is economics 101 that a government needs to stimulate the economy when its country is in a severe recession.  Ms. Bachmann criticizes the Obama administration for not making a leaner government well in certain areas of government the vast majority of Americans would strongly disagree with her, in part, for Wall Street regulation the banks and mortgage companies were woefully underregulated which is a large part of the cause of the great recession and food producers and processors were likewise woefully underregulated resulting in large numbers of ordinary Americans getting sick from food borne illnesses.  Ms. Bachman condemns the Obama administration for the Health Care bill because it will cause a significant number of U.S. employers to drop the health insurance plans they offer their employees well honey where you been for the last three years escalating health insurance costs have been driving employers to drop employee health insurance, this is one of the reasons the country has needed good legislation in this area (hopefully, one day America will see such).



       Congresswoman Bachmann in her speech proclaims that one way President Obama can improve the economy is stop the EPA from imposing a "cap and trade" system. This claim is a false and untrue claim the EPA isn't planning to implement any such "cap and trade" system what the EPA is planning to do is to require businesses that are large CO2 emmitters to cut their emmissions consistent with the technology that is available for such businesses to do so and they intend to be economically sensitive in doing so.  The EPA has done like initiatives for other dangerous air pollutants over the past decades, this may impinge a little on wealthy investors investment income but America doesn't exist to serve wealthy investors and Ms. Bachman you free-market cool-aid drinker countries around the world which you want to allow to do anything they want to export goods to U.S. markets aren't going to allow the U.S. to pollute CO2 like it doesn't matter, the EPA efforts here will save our country from economic shock when countries around the world become fed up with our environmental irresponsibilty and start imposing trade penalties against us on this CO2 pollution issue.   



        The Congresswoman in her speech said " We need to start making things again in this country, and we can do that by reducing the tax and regulatory burden on job-creators. America will have the highest corporate tax rate in the world. Think about that. Look no further to see why jobs are moving overseas."  Congresswomen Bachman raised a critically important problem which is America needs to get back into the manufacturing business big-time bringing back its middle class jobs!  Ms. Bachman is all wrong blaming it on tax rates and regulations.  First there isn't much bad regulation to remove and the tax rate is a red herring issue.  Tax rates could be dramatically lower and U.S. executives would still manufacture off-shore because they can make greater profits doing so because foreign labor rates are so much lower than U.S. labor rates.  The U.S. minimum wage is $7.25 which is probably over five times the prevailing labor rate in many countries in the world U.S. executive could use to produce goods. The American people aren't going to change the U.S. labor rates because that would mean giving up on our standard of living and it ain't and it shouldn't happen.  The solution here is simple and the sooner American politicians recognize it and implement it they will be doing their job and America will be a giant step closer to being all it should be as a country.   The solution is that on goods that the American economy uses that have a price point that can support a middle class U.S. wage a certain percantage has to be produced in America if it is a commonly used item like home appliances forty percent has to be produced domestically if it is an uncommon item like solar panels for power utility producers fifty percent has to be produced domestically once foreign producers of these products approach import volumes to this country which looks like they will surpass their limits tariffs will be imposed on these foreign goods with the tariff money being used for rebates for U.S. consumers on U.S. manufactured goods to drive U.S. producers sales, if other methods are needed use them come hell or high water Washington needs to bring back manufacturing to the U.S..  This is fair trade agreements need to be renegotiated if this violates them.  American politicians that don't get this won't last in office!


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Jan 26, 2011)




----------



## rightwinger (Jan 26, 2011)

Mostly she showed that the Tea Party doesn't have very high standards


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 26, 2011)

LOL, the friggen DRAMA.....a plague..
I've been called a lot of dumb things by the left, but this takes the prize.
good grief..


----------



## bucs90 (Jan 26, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> Mostly she showed that the Tea Party doesn't have very high standards



As opposed to the fine folks of the established Republican and Democrat parties who have gotten our country to such stable and secure ground that we are on now?



The Tea Party is about gutting the GOP of the established RINOS.

I wish Democrats would form a movment to gut the Dem's of the corrupt folks also.

Tea Party folks aren't always gonna come across as....."polished" as establishment politicians, because, honestly Tea Party folks aren't politicians. They're citizens who are into politics, not politicians who are in it for a career. John McCain and Romney sound a lot more polished than many low level Tea Party candidates. And thats why I trust the tea party guys more. They aren't the corrupt establishment types.

To their credit, Obama seemed that way also at first and the left did buy into it. Like Bush, Obama simply frauded out those follks who supported him. It's a shame.

But if both sides could gut the corruption out, we'd still disagree on issues, but at least both sides would have candidates who were honestly looking out for the success of the people, not just their careers, or their foreign friends.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jan 26, 2011)

A plague eh?

Sounds like a disease we need to catch. I mean spending less money is a good thing.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 26, 2011)

The best thing is that we get to run against Pelosi, Reid Obama and ObamaCare again in 2012 and Obama is still racking up $1.5Trillion deficits


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 26, 2011)




----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 26, 2011)

Tea Party Platform: reduce taxes, spending and government
Dem Platform: PalinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnBachmannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnBoooshhhhh


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 26, 2011)

Do left wingers EVER grow up? their posting of stupid cartoons I guess is suppose to make them look SMART.

sheesh


----------



## bodecea (Jan 26, 2011)

Bachman is as good as The Onion or The Daily Show....don't let her go away, please.


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 26, 2011)

oh yawn, 

don't worry Palin or Bachman isn't going away...so you all will have someone to post about every other day.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 26, 2011)




----------



## BlindBoo (Jan 26, 2011)

bucs90 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Mostly she showed that the Tea Party doesn't have very high standards
> ...



Indeed.  He got tons on money and votes from the internet yet they were the first to get dumped on.

Campaigning need to be limited to perhaps a few months before an election.  That way our representatives could focus on the business of governing instead of political grandstanding.  Of course that idea will go nowhere as the MSM makes too much money off the endless campaign cycle we seem to be locked in.

Term limits is another idea that should be applied to Congress instead of just to the President.

We'd need a Consitutional Amendment get the entrenched established politicians out of power.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Jan 26, 2011)

rightwinger said:


>



Good fucking grief.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 26, 2011)




----------



## WillowTree (Jan 26, 2011)

Dear idiot demonRats, if the Tea Party is a "plague" then I suggest you verse yourselves thoroughly on JOB..


----------



## MarcATL (Jan 26, 2011)

"Let me show you this chart..."

And, who can forget...

"Iwoo Jamma!"

LMAO!!!


----------



## AmericanFirst (Jan 26, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> Mostly she showed that the Tea Party doesn't have very high standards


Higher standards than any dimwit.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 26, 2011)

AmericanFirst said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Mostly she showed that the Tea Party doesn't have very high standards
> ...



Christine O'Donnell   

Want more?


----------



## AmericanFirst (Jan 26, 2011)

rightwinger said:


>


You are just showing us how stupid you really are, idiot!!!


----------



## AmericanFirst (Jan 26, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> AmericanFirst said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Rangle, clinton, edwards, gore, kerry. Want me to keep going?


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 26, 2011)

AmericanFirst said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > AmericanFirst said:
> ...



Carl Paladino  

Had enough?


----------



## gekaap (Jan 26, 2011)

Wait, you've just now seen evidence that the Tea Party movement is a bag of bovine feces?  Where have you been the past two years?


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 26, 2011)




----------



## AmericanFirst (Jan 26, 2011)

rightwinger said:


>


Youre stupidity is growing.


----------



## AmericanFirst (Jan 26, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> AmericanFirst said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


John F. Kennedy, give up?


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 26, 2011)




----------



## rightwinger (Jan 26, 2011)

AmericanFirst said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > AmericanFirst said:
> ...



JFK???

All the possible Dems and you take JFK?    Least you could have said Teddy

Sharron Angle

God damn...you are too fucking easy


----------



## Father Time (Jan 26, 2011)

Ok I skimmed your post and I don't see anything she said that's that radical or even that different from mainstream republicans.

Reduce spending, cut regulations, don't use cap and trade.

I only skimmed it but I fail to see anything worth mentioning.


----------



## Provocateur (Jan 26, 2011)

Plasmaball said:


> Im not reading all that, Just saying.



LOL

I read this much: * Tea Party Is A Plague On Amrica!*


Discuss.


----------



## The T (Jan 26, 2011)

JimofPennsylvan said:


> Michele Bachmann's speech last night which was billed as the Tea Party's response to President Obama's "State of the Union" address shows why this movement is a cancer on America and the sooner this movement dies out the better it will be for America! Ms. Bachman demonstrated that she and the Tea Party movement are about distortion and don't really care about ordinary working Americans and other important groups in America. Ordinary Americans that have or are inclined to support this movement need to do some soul searching and hopefully they will recognize that the good principles this movement is supposed to be about like balanced budgets, small government and restraint in government regulation are values that ordinary Americans have always held dear and worked for through mainstream political movements in America like Republican, Democrat or Independant political movements which is the course they should use. The country really needs ordinary Americans to recognize this movement is an obstruction to America's politicians coming to agreements on important matters which are needed if the country is going to get out of the deep hole it is in!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
You Faggot. She was right on point as to the Statist Obama and his same-old-same old big government horseshit...Preaching freezes on one hand and then saying we need more government spending.

You are a back-bencher statist as well. Obama was doing nothing but preening and primping for 2012...trying to make himself look like something he is not.

And YOU fell for it. Dolt.


----------



## Provocateur (Jan 26, 2011)

gekaap said:


> Wait, you've just now seen evidence that the Tea Party movement is a bag of bovine feces?  Where have you been the past two years?



Better yet, gettacap, where were you in November?   Crying in your soup when the Tea Party accomplished their goals.

Sour, sour grapes.

Tsk tsk.


----------



## jgarden (Jan 26, 2011)

Stephanie said:


> LOL, the friggen DRAMA.....a plague..
> I've been called a lot of dumb things by the left, but this takes the prize.
> good grief..


Bachmann's Speech Shows Tea Party Is A Plague On America! - "FOOT AND MOUTH DISEASE" to be more precise!


----------



## Provocateur (Jan 26, 2011)

Jgarden.  Nice cut and paste.                          *cough


Do liberals always have such a hard time with numbers?

I know numeric ordering can be hard.


----------



## Provocateur (Jan 26, 2011)

> 5. don't bother reading liberal responses - responding to facts is a "fools'" game for liberals
> 
> 6. repeat the same argument over and over again (researching and debating are not conservative strong points)
> 
> ...



Libs can't get a single thing right.  Astounding.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 27, 2011)

Provocateur said:


> > 5. don't bother reading liberal responses - responding to facts is a "fools'" game for liberals
> >
> > 6. repeat the same argument over and over again (researching and debating are not conservative strong points)
> >
> ...



Liberals fall into one of only two categories: liars or Idiots


----------



## The T (Jan 27, 2011)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Provocateur said:
> 
> 
> > > 5. don't bother reading liberal responses - responding to facts is a "fools'" game for liberals
> ...


 
There is no third option and NO GREY AREAS in this regard. Frank is spot-on.


----------



## The T (Jan 27, 2011)

Provocateur said:


> gekaap said:
> 
> 
> > Wait, you've just now seen evidence that the Tea Party movement is a bag of bovine feces? Where have you been the past two years?
> ...


 
Makes for sour-sour WHINE...with tears to accentuate it.


----------



## mdn2000 (Jan 27, 2011)

Tax, tax is always good for the Liberals, Liberals love to tax others, tax, tax, and more tax, no tax is too much tax, no tax is a bad tax. Why have paychecks at all, I pay over 50% of my earnings in tax so why should I keep any, its just a big burden, the Liberals should get all my private property to do whatever they please with. The Liberal is just a superior being I do not understand. 

How about if I just come over to your house and work for free. 

Regulations, there are no bad regulations, hell, there were not enough regulations, if only Barney Frank could of regulated his boyfreinds bank a bit better the financial crisis would of been averted, yet Barney Frank said his boyfreinds agency was completley solvent, hell it was Barney Frank and the Democrats that stopped legislation that would of added regulation and oversight to Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac. 

Yet, Michelle Bachman, a new politician is the problem, not Barney Frank and Homosexual man boyfriend who was in charge of the very financial institute that caused the mess in the first place.

Michelle Bachman is the plague, not Barney Frank and Herb Moses, Gay lovers, one passing the laws and overseaing Fannie Mae, the gay politician Barney Frank. Barney Frank's gay lover as executive at Fannie Mae making it easier for the poor to get a loan. 

This is who works for us, this is who we elect. These two people are not the plague but the cure. How can anyone call themselves a Liberal let alone a Democrat.


----------



## The T (Jan 27, 2011)

mdn2000 said:


> Tax, tax is always good for the Liberals, Liberals love to tax others, tax, tax, and more tax, no tax is too much tax, no tax is a bad tax. Why have paychecks at all, I pay over 50% of my earnings in tax so why should I keep any, its just a big burden, the Liberals should get all my private property to do whatever they please with. The Liberal is just a superior being I do not understand.
> 
> How about if I just come over to your house and work for free.
> 
> ...


 
Michelle called Bawney, Obama and the rest of the RATS on their folley...therefore SHE is the bad 'guy'


----------



## teapartysamurai (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh great! Where did he cut and paste that from?

Another paid, er I mean new talking points butt kisser from the DNC comes in to froth at the mouth.

Liberals will tell you whom they fear.

It's obvious from this that Obama fears people like Bachman and Palin, because that State of the Union was the lauch of his reelection campaign.

Pretty pathethic on Obama's part, and pretty obvious on the part of the op.

I give it a fail whale!


----------



## BlackAsCoal (Jan 27, 2011)

CrusaderFrank said:


> The best thing is that we get to run against Pelosi, Reid Obama and ObamaCare again in 2012 and Obama is still racking up $1.5Trillion deficits



Can't wait. 

By 2012 teabaggers and established republicans will be openly at war.

These idiots haven't been in office three weeks and the lovefest is rapidly coming apart.

Obama is a lock to win re-election .. not that I'll be voting for him.


----------



## BlackAsCoal (Jan 27, 2011)

teapartysamurai said:


> Oh great! Where did he cut and paste that from?
> 
> Another paid, er I mean new talking points butt kisser from the DNC comes in to froth at the mouth.
> 
> ...





"Obama fears Palin and Bachman"



*Bachmanns favorable rating in the nationwide survey was 22 percent favorable*
Poll: Bachmann trails Obama by 18 points | StarTribune.com










Scary stuff.

Two of the dumbest and most unliked assholes in politics are scaring Obama.

Oh yeah ...

*Obama favotable rating 53%*
RealClearPolitics - Election Other - Obama: Favorable/Unfavorable


----------



## Mr. H. (Jan 27, 2011)

*Obama:*

"...I&#8217;m asking Congress to eliminate the billions in taxpayer dollars we currently give to oil companies.  (Applause.)  I don&#8217;t know if -- I don&#8217;t know if you&#8217;ve noticed, but they&#8217;re doing just fine on their own. "

*Bachmann*:

"The President could agree to an energy policy that increases American energy production and reduces our dependence on foreign oil."


*Ryan:*

Nada.


----------



## Flaylo (Jan 27, 2011)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Tea Party Platform: reduce taxes, spending and government
> Dem Platform: PalinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnBachmannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnBoooshhhhh



Anybody can't state their platform but actions speak louder than words, the Teabastard platform is the same as the Repug platform only more extreme to the point mental insanity.


----------



## edthecynic (Jan 27, 2011)

CrusaderFrank said:


> The best thing is that we get to run against *Pelosi, Reid Obama* and ObamaCare again in 2012 and Obama is still racking up $1.5Trillion deficits





CrusaderFrank said:


> Tea Party Platform: reduce taxes, spending and government
> Dem Platform: PalinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnBachmannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnBoooshhhhh


Tea Party Terrorist Platform: PelosiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiReidddddddddddddObamaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## traveler52 (Jan 27, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> Mostly she showed that the Tea Party doesn't have very high standards



In Bachman's case, there are no standards.  

"*Bat Crap Crazy*" Bachman is fact challenged.  I mean.....she lives and works in D.C., has she ever gone a cross the Memorial Bridge to Arlington and SEEN the Iwo Jima Memorial? Hell, I lived in Alexandria Virginia as a child and my Dad took me many times.  Later, a Communications Center Specialist, I was stationed at the Pentagon, and I would look forward to being able to see the Marine Corps Silent Dril team strut their stuff during the summer evenings at the Memorial. 

The Founding Fathers DID NOT end slavery, they kicked the issue of Slavery down the street.  Many of "*The Founding Fathers*" Were in fact Slave Holders.  

Tea Partiers, IF Michelle is an example of what you baggers believe could be a spokesperson...wow.  

IF you think either Caribu Barbi or Bat Crap Crazy Michelle stand a snow balls chance in hell of winning the nomination in 2012, well hey can I sell you The Golden Gate Bridge for just ONE DOLLAR?  I'll even throw in a year of no fog for free.


----------

